# Can't connect to outside network from inside network on ASA 5505



## engineerjacob (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anybody who is familiar with cisco asa 5505 router help me with my configuration. 

I have done a basic configuration as shown on the link: Basic Configuration Tutorial For the Cisco ASA 5505 Firewall

I can't figure out what seems to be wrong with the device or my configuration as clients system on the internal network (vlan1) still can't access hosts on the internet(outside) vlan2. 
I have issued the following command to permit outbound pin yet its still the same. neither icmp nor normal traffic is flowing.

access-list 101 permit icmp any any echo-reply
access-list 101 permit icmp any any source-quench 
access-list 101 permit icmp any any unreachable 
access-list 101 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
access-group 101 in interface outside


----------

